# Cryptext



## mhbeauford (Feb 2, 2012)

Cryptext in Walnut and Pecan. As I worked on it in the shop my wife kept asking "what are you making?" and I said "It's a secret!". On our anniversary I gave her the Cryptext and said "Here is your anniversary present". After the rather quizzical look I got, I told her she had to open it. I gave her one hint "What is your favorite Icon?" to which she replied "Hearts!". "Ok, the word hearts will unlock it when the letters are aligned with the *. She proceeded to align the letters properly and Voila! it came open. She pulled out the tissue paper packet and it contained a diamond tennis bracelet. Then REAL suprise, It was our 48th.:biggrin:

It is a 6 code ring and 6 pin coded lock. The letters are done with a woodburning pen and include English, Greek, etc symbols to make it look very archaic and mystical.:monkey:


----------



## el_d (Feb 2, 2012)

That's pretty freekin cool. 

Mind sharing how you did it?


----------



## Younka (Feb 2, 2012)

Thats really cool! I never have seen that before!!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Feb 2, 2012)

Really cool! Where did you get the pattern for it? I'd love to try making one myself.


----------



## MarkD (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow! Very interesting and ingenious!


----------



## CaptG (Feb 2, 2012)

That is really neat.  Nice job.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 2, 2012)

I like that. Wonderful story. 
I had a booth next to a forensic specialist who made puzzles. I have always wanted to try it. I listened to his pitch enough times to build it myself. 
You idea was a wonderful one and I think you impressed a very important person in your life.


----------



## RustySplinters (Feb 2, 2012)

please please please show the innerworkings?  thats so awesome


----------



## bubbatww (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes you have to tell how you did this!!  Awesome job


----------



## mhbeauford (Feb 2, 2012)

For those who are interested I used the article: Craft a Cryptex by John Giem Published in American Woodturner as a construction guide..
Download pdf at Craft a Cryptex John Giem

This gives a very good description of how they work and how to construct one. The sequence of construction is important to make it all fit and go together correctly. I modified his plans somewhat. I wanted 6 code rings and a larger box. Mine is about 3" in diameter by 8" tall. Code rings are 3/8" wide for a perspective.

It has 2 coaxial cylinders inside the code rings, the outer is attached to the top and is slotted for the pins to slide in. The inner is attached to the bottom and has a row of pins that slide in the slot and pass through a notch in the code rings when they are aligned.

If you can't download the pdf, PM me and I will send you a copy.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 2, 2012)

I think I figured it out.  I had a combo lock for my bike that had this same type of lock.  Curious how long did it take to make?


----------



## mhbeauford (Feb 2, 2012)

Donovan's Corner said:


> I think I figured it out.  I had a combo lock for my bike that had this same type of lock.  Curious how long did it take to make?


about 8 hrs. First one is always slow


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 3, 2012)

That is awesome.  I have never seen anything like that.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## holmqer (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw a great demo on making these from the guy who did the AAW article at the Pinkerton Academy in Derry NH a few years ago. I decided it was beyond me at that time.

Great job on yours!


----------



## paps (Feb 3, 2012)

That's really neat...thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 3, 2012)

mhbeauford said:


> For those who are interested I used the article: Craft a Cryptex by John Giem Published in American Woodturner as a construction guide..
> Download pdf at Craft a Cryptex John Giem
> 
> This gives a very good description of how they work and how to construct one. The sequence of construction is important to make it all fit and go together correctly. I modified his plans somewhat. I wanted 6 code rings and a larger box. Mine is about 3" in diameter by 8" tall. Code rings are 3/8" wide for a perspective.
> ...


 

John is a great guy he is a member of the Rocky Mountain Woodturners and runs the wood bank for the club.  He is always available for questions and has a shop to die for.


----------



## turbowagon (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, that is too cool!

Definitely adding this to my list of future projects.  Thanks for sharing!


----------

